
These toxins in our food almost certainly shouldn’t be there - blacktulip
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160726-toxins-uncovered-at-a-food-fraud-lab
======
Udik
Also the word "toxin" in the title shouldn't be there.

From Wikipedia: _A toxin (from Ancient Greek: τοξικόν toxikon) is a poisonous
substance produced within living cells or organisms;[1][2] synthetic toxicants
created by artificial processes are thus excluded._

In other words a toxin is a _poison_ (not a generically harmful substance)
produced by living organisms for attack or defense.

------
bsenftner
Food fraud is going to emerge is a major issue in the near future. As this
issue gets exposed to the light, the size and illegal revenues generated will
stagger the public. It makes the drug trade look like amateurs.

~~~
cylinder
The lack of transparency in food labeling, such as origin, facility processed,
ingredients, will be looked at with horror in future

------
MWil
[http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/hooching-
with.2831420...](http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/hooching-
with.2831420/)

New phrase learned

------
SmallBets
If these levels were found in EU, scared to know what a US analysis would
find.

Organic is meaningful in context of info like this.

------
rdiddly
Weird headline. I guess it's click bait, but the way it's phrased makes it
sound like there are some toxins (unlike "these" toxins) that SHOULD be in our
food.

Also they're not quite sure about it, but almost!

~~~
manicdee
Many chemicals that we regard as toxic actually occur naturally in foods we
live.

Formaldehyde in most living things, cyanide in apples, etc.

Some substances should not be in our food at all, such as mercury. Other
substances shouldn't be in our food above certain quantities, such as
formaldehyde.

So yes, there are some "toxins" that should be in our food assuming what we
are eating isn't synthesised from scratch.

------
barkbro
The article is mostly about food fraud. The only references to "toxins" are
arsenic in rice and formaldehyde used as a preservative in milk (which
apparently is a problem in Brazil).

------
sickbeard
There are toxins everywhere, even in nature. It's not a problem that they are
there.. only if they are high enough to warrant a correction.

~~~
raverbashing
Apples have naturally occurring cyanide for example

------
xori
This title should be changed to a less "click bait" one.

------
dostick
Generic "poison in food" article. What else is new?

~~~
motorogo
It's not, though? Range of new analysis discussed and the scientist wrote a
report on the horsemeat scandal (was found in range of minced beef products) -
huge uk news story at the time.

